# NYC Hyatt Residence Club  launch?



## Sullco2 (Aug 1, 2011)

I heard a rumor today that Hyatt is going to open their NYC "resort". I know it has been flying the Andaz brand for a while, so it's there and ready for occupancy.

Has anyone heard this rumor?


----------



## bdh (Aug 1, 2011)

Sullco2 said:


> I heard a rumor today that Hyatt is going to open their NYC "resort". I know it has been flying the Andaz brand for a while, so it's there and ready for occupancy.
> 
> Has anyone heard this rumor?



While I haven't heard anything recently - but when we were in NYC last July the Andaz hotel rooms there on 5th Ave had been open about a week.  The fractional portion of the property was not going to be finished until Sept - once completed, they were going to rent the fractional units as hotel rooms due the soft economy.  But they fully expected to start selling the fractional units once things turned around in NYC.  So it wouldn’t surprise me if they were ready to do that as the price structure/economy in NYC is a different animal than what it is in middle America.


----------

